# Palmas: Atualizando...



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

Compartilhar essas fotos que gostei e estão bem recentes. São poucas, mas espero que apreciem.
1











2










3










4










5









6










7










8










9










10










11










12










13










14










15










16










17










18










19










20










21











22











23











24










25










26










27










28










29










30









31











Fotos via instagran @droneflyht
Foto 6 @xdronespmw


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Mais arborizada do que eu imaginava!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Rapaz, que fotos extraordinárias!
Quero muito conhecer. Pelas fotos que vejo, Palmas parece ser linda.
Já me imagino dando uma grande caminhada que cruze a cidade inteira (de preferência numa tarde ensolarada), tomando banho nesse Rio, passeando no Parque Cesamar e fazendo umas trilhas nessa chapada.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Sensacional!


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

Anthony Paradise said:


> Mais arborizada do que eu imaginava!


A arborização é intensa pelos canteiros das avenidas, praças, parques e, sobretudo, porque é abundante o número de áreas verdes pra tudo enquanto é lado da cidade.

O problema da arborização aqui não é quantidade e sim qualidade porque não é muito funcional. Faltam árvores nas calçadas por onde circulam os pedestres, a população opta por palmeiras nos passeios públicos. 

Mas, de qualquer forma, é uma cidade muito verde, com certeza bem acima da média nacional.


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Linda Palmas.

Sinto saudades do tempo que passei aí.

Bom ver que continua progredindo!


----------

